# KNOCKOUT goes into seizure



## Berikson (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well props to the winner who realized that his opponent was out. Interesting considering that I've seen more brutal knockouts that didn't result in a seizure. There must have been something wrong with the guy.


----------

